# Jack-Abused Dog off Craigslist Has Been Adopted!!!!



## wheresmaxie (Dec 15, 2008)

Hope everyone had a nice holiday. Golden Rescue of South Florida has been raining Goldens---but many have been adopted---including the infamous Jack--which so many of you donated to for his medical problems and so many well wishes for his recovery and adoption. Here is link to his update--http://goldenrescuesouthflorida.com/happytails.html

He was adopted by wonderful man in South Florida. He has been working hard with Jack. He has another golden named Lucy, whom I understand Jack adores. Monique, his foster mom, told me when the man came to meet Jack, it was an instant bond. In fact, when he finished signing the adoption papers, Jack stood up and stuck his paw on the papers, and there is now an imprint of his paw on the adoption papers. Such a happy ending for the sad start in life this fellow had. 

On a sad note, one of my foster babies passed away last week. She suddenly became ill, and I took her in to see what was wrong. After bloodwork and an ultrasound---it was determined she had a tumor on her spleen that ruptured---She was only nine and her name was Liberty. She came here with Sonoma---owner surrenders--victims of divorce. Liberty and Sonoma were raised together, and Sonoma misses her terribly. 
Also, 2 new fosters came to me today---a 13 year old and a 15 year old. The 13 year old was being given away on Craigslist because they were moving---the 15 year old was an owner surrender with no explanation to Miami Dade Humane Society. They are both wonderful, sweet boy goldens and will live their life out here with my other 3. I think of them as my best Christmas presents ever. 

Again, thank you all for your support for Jack---He is doing great---and hope everyone one has a wonderful 2010. Hoping I can help others as you helped us with Jack.
Jamie
Golden Rescue of South Florida


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That's wonderful news for Jack and his new owner. It sure sounds like that was a match that was just meant to be.

It seems like a lot of senior goldens are being given up. I hope it is because of the economy and will stop once things improve. On the other hand, there is no way I would give my old guy up. I love him too much and he deserves better that being discarded. Sheesh.

Merry christmas to you and the lovely goldens you have given a new life to.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so glad Jack has a home!!! He deserves to live the rest of his life in comfort.

I am so sad to read that people are giving up their senior dogs so willy nilly. Senior dogs are some of the sweetest, most patient animals ever. I miss mine so much, and couldn't fathom giving one up. Thank you for doing what you do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy for Jack. He deserved the best and got it. Please accept my condolences for the loss of Liberty, so suddenly it can change. And give Sonoma a big hug for being so brave after losing her sister. Will you keep the seniors you just got or will you adopt them out? I love the seniors. They are so special.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wheresmaxie*

Wheresmaxie

*I AM so VERY SORRY *about your foster passing away.
*God Bless you for fostering and it seems you really gravitate toward the seniors-you are an Angel!*

SO happy to hear that Jack got a wonderful home.

Did Jack have another thread on here?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I can only echo everyone else's thoughts--you are definitely an angel!

God bless you for taking in so many seniors. 

Our Best to you, your kids and to Jack!

SJ


----------

